# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم > منتدى السيارات >  اغلى عشر سيارات بالعالم !!

## ابو عوده

المركز الاول : ـ ( Bugatti Veyron 16.4 )

السعر : 1.192.057$

تتصدر اغلي السيارات بوغاتي فايرون الشهيرة ذات الـ 1000 حصان فمحرك هذه السيارة مكون من 16 سلندر بسعة 8 لترات وتنتج عدد احصنة 1001 حصان عند 6000 دورة بالدقيقة وعزم دوران يصل الى 1250 نيوتن متر بين 2200 الى 5500 دورة بالدقيقة وتندفع بالعجلات الاربع لتصل من السكون الى 100 كم في اقل من 3 ثواني وهي سيارة سوبر رياضية وتعتبر الاقوي على مستوي العالم وشركة بوغاتي تصنع منها عدد محدود حول العالم .




المركز الثاني : ـ Pagani Zonda Roadster F C12S 7

السعر : 667.321$

تحتل سيارة باجاني المركز الثاني في احصائية اغلى سيارات العالم وهي فئة مكشوفة تدعي زوندا وهذه السيارة تأتي بمحرك مكون من 12 اسطوانة على شكل حرف V بسعة لترية 7.3 لتر لتنتج قوة حصانية قدرها 650 حصان وذلك عند 6200 دورة بالدقيقة وعزم دوران يصل الى 780 نيوتن متر وتندفع هذه السيارة بواسطة عجلاتها الخلفية لتصل من السكون الى 100 كم / س خلال 3.6 ثانية وهذه السيارة من السيارات النادرة خاصة في منطقة الشرق الاوسط .




المركز الثالث : ـ ( SSC Ultimate Aero )

السعر : 654.500$

كما ذكرنا سابقاً ان فئة تقريرنا هذا هو من السيارات النادرة نقدم لكم سيارة نادرة من شركة اس اس سي فئة التيميت ايرو بمحرك مكون من 8 اسطوانات مزودة بسوبر شارج وبسعة لترية 6.4 لتر وتنتج قوة حصانية قدرها 1046 حصان عند 6950 دورة بالدقيقة وعزم دوران يصل الى 1113 نيوتن متر عند 6200 دورة بالدقيقة وتندفع بواسطة عجلاتها الخلفية لتصل الى 100 كم / س في اقل من 3 ثواني ورغم انها اقوي من بوغاتي فايرون الا ان عزمها اقل .




المركز الرابع ( LeBlanc Mirabeau )

السعر : 645.084$

تحتل سيارة لابلانس المركز الرابع ضمن تصنيف السيارات الاغلى في العالم وهي سيارة اشبه بسيارات السباق وهذه السيارة تأتي بمحرك مكون من 8 اسطوانات مزودة بسوبر شارج سعة المحرك اللترية 4.7لتر بقوة اكثر من 700 حصان وعزم دوران يصل الى 850 نيوتن متر وتندفع هذه السيارة بعجلاتها الخلفية عبر علبة تروس مكونة من 6 سرعات ووزن هذه السيارة يصل الى 812 كجم وهو وزن قليل جداً بالنسبة للقوة الهائلة .




المركز الخامس ( Saleen S7 Twin Turbo )

السعر : 555.000$

شركة سالين اس 7 تعتبر من اغلى 10 سيارات في العالم رغم انها فقط بـ 560 حصان فقط فهذه السيارة مكونة من 8 اسطوانات مزودة بشاحني هواء توربيني بسعة 7.0 لتر لتنتج قوة حصانية قدرها 560 حصان عند 6300 دورة بالدقيقة وعزم دوران يصل الى 950 نيوتن متر وذلك عند 4800 دورة بالدقيقة وتندفع هذه السيارة بواسطة العجلات الخلفية لتصل من السكون الى 100 كم / س خلال زمن 2.8ثانية وهذا زمن قياسي جداً .





المركز السادس ( Koenigsegg CCR )

السعر : 637.723$

احتلت المركز السادس سيارة سي سي أر ذات الابواب التى تنفتح الى اعلي ، والتى هي ليست نادرة وانما شديدة الندره ، تأتي بمحرك مكون من 8 اسطوانات مزودة بسوبر شارج سعته اللترية 4.7 لتر وتنتج قوة حصانية قدرها 593 حصان وذلك عند 6900 دورة بالدقيقة وعزم دوران يصل الى 920 نيوتن متر وذلك عند 5700 دورة بالدقيقة وتندفع هذه السيارة بواسطة عجلاتها الخلفية لتصل من السكون الى 100 كم / س خلال 3.2 ثانية .




المركز السابع ( Venturi Fetish )

السعر : 583.000$

من اهم سيارات العالم سيارة فيتش ذات المحرك الكهربائي والتى تصل عدد الدورات بها 14000 دورة بالدقيقة ، المحرك هنا كهربائي وقد لانفيدكم كثيرا حول مواصفات هذه السيارة الا انها تأتي بقوة 242 حصان عند 14000 دورة بالدقيقة وعزم دوران يصل الى 220 نيوتن متر بين 1 - 14000 دورة بالدقيقة وتنطلق هذه السيارة من السكون الى 100 كم / س خلال زمن وقدره 4.5 ثانية ووزن هذه السيارة يصل الى 1100 كجم .





المركز الثامن ( Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren )

السعر : 452.750$

تحتل المركز الثامن سيارة هي معبودة الجماهير والتى يعشقها الملايين حول العالم ليس لامتلاكها وانما لرؤيتها فقط ، مرسيدس اس ال آر ذات المحرك المكون من 8 اسطوانات بسعة 5.4 لتر والمزودة بسوبر شارج لتنتج قوة حصانية قدرها 617 حصان عند 6500 دورة بالدقيقة وعزم دوران 778 نيوتن متر وذلك بين 3250 - 5000 دورة بالدقيقة لتنطلق عبر عجلاتها الخلفية من السكون الى 100 كم / س خلال 3.8 ثانية .




المركز التاسع ( Maybach 62 )

السعر : 448.153$

تحتل المركز التاسع سيارة الرفاهية والفخامة مايباخ بمحرك قوي مكون من 12 اسطوانة مزودة بشاحني هواء توربو وسعة لترية تصل الى 6 لترات لتنتج قوة حصانية قدرها 612 حصان عند 4800 دورة بالدقيقة وعزم دوران يصل الى 1000 نيوتن متر وذلك بين 2000 الى 4000 دورة بالدقيقة لتندفع عبر عجلاتها الخلفية لتصل من السكون الى 100 كم / س خلال 5 ثواني وهي سيارة مكونة من اربع ابواب ذات تميز خاص في عالم الفخامة .




المركز العاشر ( Porsche Carrera GT )

السعر : 440.000$


تحتل سيارة بورشه الاسطورية كاريرا جي تي المركز العاشر في تصنيف اغلى عشر سيارات بالعالم وهي سيارة لراكبين مكون محركها من 10 اسطوانات وبسعة لترية 5.7 لتر لتنتج قوة حصانية قدرها 605 حصان عند 8000 دورة بالدقيقة وعزم دوران يصل الى 590 نيوتن متر وذلك عند 5750 دورة بالدقيقة وتندفع هذه السيارة عبر عجلاتها الخلفية لتصل من السكون الى 100 كم / س خلال زمن قدره 3.9 ثانية ووزن هذه السيارة 1380 كجم .

----------


## دليلة

روعة يسلمووووووووو ابوعوده

----------


## ابو عوده

هلا دليله اشكرك ع المرور :SnipeR (62):

----------


## المالك الحزين

يسلمو هاي سيارات تنساق 
شكرا كثير ابو عودة

----------


## ابو عوده

على المرور

----------

